# Karlsruhe und Umgebung - Freireiter und Sympathisanten : 7 Hügel am Sonntag ?



## fez (5. Juli 2002)

Wer geht mit ein bisschen hüpfen und Fahrtechnik verbessern ?

Treffpunkt :

wer weiss wos ist - dort

wer nicht weiss wos ist - am Sonntag um x Uhr * auf dem Parkplatz HINTER dem Hauptbahnhof. 

* der Zeitpunkt x wird festgelegt wenn croissant sagt wann er dort ankommt. Ich fände so zwischen 10.30 und 11.30 gut.

 

Bis bald

Gruss Frank


----------



## fez (5. Juli 2002)

http://www.bergfahrrad.de/index2.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (5. Juli 2002)

das höhrt sich nicht schlecht an am Sonndich,so um  11.30 Uhr wärs ganz O.K..Kann zur Zeit sowiso nur in heimischen Gefilden radeln ,hab die nächste Zeit Hundeausfürdienst.
Also CU BB


----------



## fez (5. Juli 2002)

Und wenn uns noch der Sinn danach ist (ausserdem werde ich`s dem croissant eh zeigen) können wir noch zum Turmberg-Schnogshore

 

Frank


----------



## crossie (6. Juli 2002)

aaaalso hier ist der zeitpunkt X

ich komme um 10:35 mit der s-bahn am bahnhofsvorplatz an.

hat jemand von euch noch ne tretlager-nuss (oder wie das teil heisst)?

bs denn
 greetz
croissant

ach ja und fez ich bring dir deinen helm mit.


----------



## fez (6. Juli 2002)

Bin um 10.35 dort.

Also an alle (falls es diese alle denn gibt) : Treffpunkt am Bahnhofsvorplatz.

Hallo Bernhard : falls Du so früh noch nicht kannst hier eine kleine Beschreibung.

Die 7 Hügel liegen hinter Rüpppur ganz in der Nähe der L 605 (Schnellstrasse von der A8 nach Oberrreut) an einem Albkanal. Du fährst nach Rüppur (immer an der Alb lang). In Alt-Rüppur geht ein kleines Strässchen über eine Brücke raus aufs freie Feld (da steht auch so eine Scheune). Diesem Strässchen folgst du in Richtung Fussballplatz Rüppur (RSC ?). Beim Bahnübergang (vorher kommst du an kleinem Parkplätzchen unter Bäumen vorbei, dort steht mein Auto) geradeaus dem Strässchen folgen. Du kommst direkt zu einem kleinen Brückchen das über besagten Kanal geht. Direkt nach dem Brückchen nach links und Trail den Kanal entlang. Nach ca. 400 m bist du da (sieht man dann schon)

Bis morgen Frank


Ach ja, falls du doch kannst - ich hole dich gerne mit dem Auto ab, sag mir einfach wann.


----------



## fez (7. Juli 2002)

@ croissant . freu mich auf die Bildchen.

@ Bernhard : schade dass Du nicht dabei warst...
Wir könnten ja auch mal unter der Woche abends hingehen... ?


----------



## Froschel (8. Juli 2002)

@Fezl :hab dir am Samstach auf die Mehl-box gesprochen hast dann aber nicht mehr zurückgerufen  und ins Forum hab ich dann auch net mehr geschaut. War dann Abends unterwegs ,und hab mich dann erst 3 mal beim Springen in den Dreck katapultiern müssen ,dann gings mir wieder gut. Also dann bis denno vielleicht diese Woche mal ne kleine Abendrunde.


----------



## crossie (8. Juli 2002)

nur für die ungeduldigen: pics gibts erst heut abend. spääät abends. weil ich arbeiten muss.


greetz
croissant


----------



## nils (9. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von croissant _
> *...pics gibts erst heut abend. spääät abends*



jetzt ist es aber schon mehr als spääät 

Ein Ungeduliger...


----------



## crossie (9. Juli 2002)

*sigh*

ja. ich werds versuchen. ihr bekommt ja bilder....


croissant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (9. Juli 2002)

genau, los gehts, du bist doch Mediengestalter, und denk dran, wo kein Glatteis ist kann man rennen, also, isch will watt sehen .. ;-)))))))


----------

